# Whats The Deal Here ?



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Nothing in sight for the coming week. We haven't dropped a blade for weeks & weeks! :realmad:


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Head west young man, head west. Been out 10 times since Jan 1.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That sucks!!!!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

GO to Hawaii then it will snow for everybody else,then they'll send you a donation for all you did for them!


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

we are getting a couple inches tonight but looking at the forcast supposed to have snow on the tenth or eleventh. i imagine you have a possibility of it too since everything that comes here pretty much passes through mass even if you get lesser accumalation.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

bribrius;504149 said:


> we are getting a couple inches tonight but looking at the forcast supposed to have snow on the tenth or eleventh. i imagine you have a possibility of it too since everything that comes here pretty much passes through mass even if you get lesser accumalation.


Pretty sure MA & southern NH are getting rain & ice.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

You guys in New England have had a record year and your complaining that you have not plowed in a couple of weeks:realmad: Your totals have been well over 50 inches. Some guys in Jersey have gone out only once this whole year. I have been lucky parts of Northern Jersey have gotten about 22 inches. Im just saying thats a third of what some of you have gotten. So I think you can wait for the next storm


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

We have had half of our yearly average here just south of boston! No records being set in this area.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

JeepPlow18;504234 said:


> You guys in New England have had a record year and your complaining that you have not plowed in a couple of weeks:realmad: Your totals have been well over 50 inches.


Hey im considered New England, ive gone out 3 times. i think a grand total of 17" in my area. havent been out in over a month now


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

grandview;504147 said:


> GO to Hawaii then it will snow for everybody else,then they'll send you a donation for all you did for them!


Sounds like a scam, did repo tell you to do this?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

lawn king;504422 said:


> We have had half of our yearly average here just south of boston! No records being set in this area.


You are always welcome here. I would like to see that truck in action. I think they would be awesome for plowing. I am going to get a new salt truck next year and one of those is on my list to look into.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ok sorry guys seems your in the same boat. I thought everyone north of me has had a lot more snow then me


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

I guess I should apologize for the weather being so good. I purchased a new truck and plow two weeks ago. They're talking about rain throughout the next week, so I'm thinking about getting a big squeegee and removing the plow. Can you believe Rain in February


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

D&R Plowing;504460 said:


> Can you believe Rain in February


As im looking out the window...yeah i can believe it. :angry:


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

cet;504437 said:


> You are always welcome here. I would like to see that truck in action. I think they would be awesome for plowing. I am going to get a new salt truck next year and one of those is on my list to look into.


Look at the isuzu NRR, nice medium duty truck. My next truck will be another isuzu cabover, an NRR or a FTR.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

lawn king;504797 said:


> Look at the isuzu NRR, nice medium duty truck. My next truck will be another isuzu cabover, an NRR or a FTR.


Thanks, I have a W5500 that we take the back off and use for a salt truck. It is really long but one with a 10' or 11' box would be nice.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Been out here 4 times in the last week!


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

lawn king;504422 said:


> We have had half of our yearly average here just south of boston! No records being set in this area.


I hear that it last time I was out was January 14th

normally by this time of year my mailbox is hidden by the snowbanks by the side of the road right now theres no snow:crying:


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*Summers Back!*

52 degrees here on february 2nd. Thats great for my snow management business, just great!! :realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------

